
Japanese scientists have created 1200 Tesla electromagnet - nhebb
https://www.space.com/41950-magnet-physics-doors-tokyo.html
======
nhebb
For comparison, an MRI machine is about 3 Teslas. If you have an ad blocker,
you may need to turn it off for the video to load.

N.B. [@dang]: The original title "This Super-Strong Magnet Literally Blew the
Doors Off a Tokyo Laboratory" seemed a bit too click-baity, so I changed it in
the submission.

